# Preparing and painting Ultramarines using The Son of Horus's guide



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

Here is the link to The Son of Horus's guide:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=52628

I am still fairly new at painting so do not assume that I know everything. Here is a paint log of a Space Marine Command Squad painted up in the Ultramarine 2nd company.

The following picture shows how I have seperated some parts from the model to have primed then paint independantly from one another and only assembling the part once I have completed painting the parts that attach to each other. I had great success accessing all of those hard to reach places.

I really took my time deciding which shoulder pads and decorations to use so this took me a good part of the day to complete. At least the parts are all glued and sanded down and ready to prime.














































I'll have the squad primed and started on the painting process as tomorrow's update.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*1/6-7/2010 update*

Base coated everything Vallejo Imperial Blue (regal blue equivalent). Based all the models and painted the sand Citadel Graveyard Earth. Painted all soon-to-be metallic parts black. Painted almost all the gold parts with Vallejo Glorious Gold.





































For the next update I will concentrate on painting the lower part of the torso that I wouldn't be able to normally reach with the legs atached. I will then completely finish the legs and attach them to the torso.

------------------------------------------------------------------
1/7/2010 Update

Finished highlighting the legs with Vallejo Ultramarine.



















Painted on Vallejo Gunmetal.




























Close up of Apothecary's vials.



















Close up of backpack highlight detail.










Put together the legs and torso after painting the hard to reach places. Added "Dirty Brown" Wonder Wash on the bleached bone parts. Added blue Wonder Was onto the legs. Painted the purity seals Citadel Scab Red and highlighted with Vallejo Bloody Red. Torso and arms do not have a washed applied yet.
















































Next update will have Citadel Badab Black wash applied to the gunmetal parts that are on the arms. Brown wash on the gold parts and a highlight of Vallejo Polished Gold. Highlighting the bolt pistols using Gunmetal on the edges. Finishing up the hard to reach places on the shoulder pads then putting them on the torso.

----------------------------------------------

1/8/2010 Update

Almost done. Here are a series of pictures with a description with what was done since the previous update.




























These are my first pair of good looking eyes.. Thank you very much for the guide The Son of Horus! The technique that TSOH uses in his guide is to simply paint a small strip of black then place two white dots on both ends. To easily replicate this do it on a piece of paper first. I applied dirty brown Wonder wash on the gold chest piece followed by a black wash. I am debating whether or not to touch the edges up with Vallejo Polished Gold. The face was done using Citadel Tallarn Flesh followed by a wash of Skin tone Wonder Wash. Select parts of the power armor had an application of Blue Wonder wash. The wreath was done using a base coat of Vallejo Cayman Green with highlights of Vallejo Camouflage Green and finally a Citadel Badab Black wash. The Skull was done using Citadel Skull White and just filling in the holes with Citadel Badab Black wash. The Gold trimming on the power armor had Vallejo Polished Gold applied onto the middle parts of the trimming, the parts of the trim that bend I left Glorious Gold.











Same thing as the first marine but the eyes were done using a base coat of Citadel Scab Red, followed by a touch of Vallejo Bloody Red. The bolt pistol was highlighted using a 1:1 mix of Vallejo Black & White. 











Same as above. The hanging scroll "reel" is Vallejo Gunmetal and the "rope" is Citadel Graveyard Earth.






































Same as above. The power sword was done using a base coat of Vallejo Gunmetal followed by a lightning pattern using Vallejo Ultramarine blue first then I painted Vallejo Electric Blue in the middle of the lightning pattern I made with the Ultramarine blue, this was followed by applying a generous amount of Blue Wonder Wash for a cool effect depending on the amount of light hitting the sword. I applied Dirty Brown Wonder was generously on the Glorious Gold parts of the model such as the helmet, shoulder pads, shield, sword, and chest/waist pieces. I also applied Citadel Badab Black was on the previously mentioned gold parts.




















Didn't get finished with this guy since I had to call it a night, or rather morning. Apothecary symbol is paintd in Vallejo Bloody Red. Chainsword was highlighted using Vallejo Black & White 1:1 mix just as I did on the bolt pistol earlier. The search light looking thing I painted using Vallejo Sun Yellow.


Next update will have writing on the parchment/cloth and the apothecary will be finished and "his" right knee pad will be painted white. The decals will be applied where possible and the weapons will be put on both weaponless marines. After the next update I will be working on the Banner.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

1/8/2010 Update 2

Almost done. I got the banner all prepared but there is no image on it yet, and every marine is nearly completed. The only things left to do is to add writing on the standard bearer's center parchment/cloth and put on some Ultramarine decals where possible. I added writing where I could and threw in some Ultramarine U's out there to. The apothecary is finished up as well (just needs decal(s).














































The next update will the final update after I get the finishing touches on the models that need it. Thanks for reading.

------------------------------------------------------------

1/9/2010 Update

All done! Here are the pics. I want to thank TSOH for putting up his guide it helped tremendously.


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

updated original post


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

TSOH's tutorial is a really great way to start, its the way I started, and I got better and better. The only thing I don't like about it, is there isn't any extreme highlights . But thats my opinion.

But looking at the minis, they are gonna come out well. I really like shading on my minis, so basecoating is always a great thing to do. Good work!


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks Calgar!

updated original post.


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that looks better than my stuff!

Maybe I should start doing more highlighting!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Got yourself some pretty cool Ultramarines there (Did I just say that!?) I shall be keeping a eye upon this thread


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

They are looking nice, especially for someone who is fairly new to painting. I really like the look of them, but one crit, try making the highlight smaller, and go over the bits that go into the next colour. But they do look good


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment Dark Angel, and thanks for the input Calgar!

updated original post


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

Original post updated.


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

All done, original post updated.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Glad I was able to help! Makes me feel useful. :thank_you:

Even though it was using my tutorial, and saying they came out awesome sounds like patting myself on the back... they did come out really well, I think! Especially if you haven't been at this very long. 

I'd agree with the others-- thinner, smoother highlights are the next thing to learn. What I'd do is mix some of the highlight color you used and the base color, and apply broad highlights with that first, kind of like the original highlights you did. Then, take the lighter blue, and apply very fine lines over that, so you've left some of the mid-tone showing. It creates a bit more gradual shift from the very dark Regal Blue to the relatively strong and bright Ultramarines Blue.

Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the input Horus. I think I will work on a Harlequin Troupe next.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks good. How did you do the banner? Did you use decal a sheet?


----------



## Commissars cobbler (Jul 6, 2009)

They look really good, kudos 

Careful with the flash though, the Company Champion's sword has a very definitive line that should have been removed first.

Other than that, keep it up  Great tutorial, awesome banner, and some real sweet looking ultras. If you follow the advice some of the others have given, they could be exemplary.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

The improvment from start to finish is brilliant. I am really keeping an eye on this thread. Mainly because they're Ultramarines and because you've got some talent there :victory:


----------

